# Your highest uptime servers



## MannDude (Oct 10, 2014)

I forgot I had Observium installed on a RamNode VPS that is monitoring part of the vpsBoard fleet. Although I had forgotten about it's existence I was happy to see it still running and collecting the following stats:

My top 3 uptime VPSes:


DigitalOcean -- Piwik / Analytic server -- 1y 58d 11h 46m 25s
AnyNode -- Backup backup server -- 278 days, 20h 34m 6s
Hostigation -- Billing server for advertisers  -- 183 days, 14h 22m 6s
Not bad. How about you all?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 10, 2014)

Motion to exclude VPS's from the discussion of "uptime" because there's this little thing called suspending guests and for all you know the host node of your VPS that's showing  the 900 days uptime when you run the uptime command could have been rebooted daily. 

*edited to add:* my VPS with the  lowest uptime percentage over the past 45 days is actually a Linode VPS in Tokyo with 2 outages (30 minutes and 43 minutes) and 2 host node reboots due to unspecified "physical hardware issues".

*edit 2:*



> I forgot I had Observium installed


Do you have email alerts enabled?


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 10, 2014)

My highest uptime right now is this box:


 



DomainBop said:


> *edited to add:* my VPS with the  lowest uptime percentage over the past 45 days is actually a Linode VPS in Tokyo with 2 outages (30 minutes and 43 minutes) and 2 host node reboots due to unspecified "physical hardware issues".


_*'tokyo277'*_, no doubt?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 10, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> _*'tokyo277'*_, no doubt?



[SIZE=13.3px]tokyo220[/SIZE]


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 10, 2014)

730 days in [email protected] Los Angeles, CA and counting.


----------



## serverian (Oct 10, 2014)

[email protected]:~$ uptime
07:21:59 up 250 days, 13:13, 33 users, load average: 0.55, 0.49, 0.47

Uptime on a server is easy. Beat that ^


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 11, 2014)

My best uptime server used to be Evorack up until the past 3 months where their uptime and network connectivity has just gone to shit as far as reliability:

 

*Evorack* - 01:04:04 up *14 days, 10:26*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

 

*Currently*:

 

*Front Range Hosting* (_Total Server Solutions / LA_) - 21:30:53 up *347 days, 22:51*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

 

*ServerAstra* (_Hungary_) - 00:32:21 up *346 days,  4:57*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

 

*Inception Hosting* (_Netherlands_) - 04:15:22 up *345 days,  2:58*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05

 

*GetKVM* (_Provider Service / Moldova_) - 00:25:16 up *308 days,  1:12*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

 

*anyNode* - 00:48:21 up *296 days, 13:01*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
 

*XenPower* (_Prometeus_) - 00:41:54 up *287 days,  6:52*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

 

*HOST1PLUS* (_Brazil_) - 00:37:03 up *227 days, 16:52*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

 

*FlipHost* - 08:31:11 up *166 days, 11:57*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

 

*VPS Networks* (_South Africa_) - 04:49:06 up *163 days,  6:48*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

 

*NewHost.ro* - 01:05:18 up *157 days, 22:19*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

 

*RamNode* -  *ATL*: 00:29:37 up *148 days, 21:10*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

          *NYC*: 00:31:26 up *134 days, 20:13*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05

 

*MiniVPS* - 08:30:13 up *124 days, 19:36*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00


 

Cheers!


----------



## D. Strout (Oct 11, 2014)

I typically don't worry too much about uptime. Sure, it can be used as a measure of the stability of the host node, but it can be faked. And anyway, I voluntarily reboot my VMs frequently, for instance after the shellshock bug was patched I updated and rebooted many of my servers. Because of this, it's not surprising that my VM with the highest uptime is one I had pretty much forgotten about. Back in January, NinjaHawk was bought out by tmzVPS, taking my server with them. I was displeased with the switch, so before it happened I transferred everything to another server. When the transfer e-mail came through, I archived it along with the rest of my VPS welcome e-mails. Well, I just now dug it out and logged in, to find:



Not all that impressive. And if I cared about this server, I'd patch and reboot it now. So yeah, I don't have a lot of uptime on my VPSes. If you cared to check, you'd see my reviews don't mention it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 11, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Motion to exclude VPS's from the discussion of "uptime" because there's this little thing called suspending guests and for all you know the host node of your VPS that's showing  the 900 days uptime when you run the uptime command could have been rebooted daily.
> 
> *edited to add:* my VPS with the  lowest uptime percentage over the past 45 days is actually a Linode VPS in Tokyo with 2 outages (30 minutes and 43 minutes) and 2 host node reboots due to unspecified "physical hardware issues".
> 
> ...


Haha that server doesn't have email alerts and is mostly used for data collection and analysis.  From my understanding, the actual uptime-downtime monitoring is by a different service. 

In terms of actual uptime on servers...  haha I recently have been moving more and more stuff around and getting around to doing more proper maintenance. 

But.. my best uptime server is a Prometeus 256 MB KVM which hosts my IRC server.  Here's a graph of the past two years worth of uptime.



Gotta love their service!


----------



## sv01 (Oct 11, 2014)

vultr

backup of backup server


20:12:23 up 201 days, 10:17,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.08, 0.07

ipxcore

unused 


```
09:13:58 up 108 days, 17:16,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
```


----------



## Hxxx (Oct 11, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I forgot I had Observium installed on a RamNode VPS that is monitoring part of the vpsBoard fleet. Although I had forgotten about it's existence I was happy to see it still running and collecting the following stats:
> 
> My top 3 uptime VPSes:
> 
> ...


How come your top uptimes arent linode, ramnode and all of that? Anynode and hostigation, whats that?


----------



## Munzy (Oct 11, 2014)

Ninjahawk 272 days

Linode 269 days

NodeServ 233 days

Catalyst 207 days


----------



## AutoSnipe (Oct 11, 2014)

Kimsufi: 244 Days

Bandwagonhost NL: 198 Days

Bandwagonhost AZ: 122 Days

DO: 1yr 7 days

ChicagoVPS: 86 Days


----------



## switsys (Oct 11, 2014)

OnePound:      322 Days
Inception:        308 Days
GameTown:     269 Days
FitVPS:            180 Days
MCH:               161 Days
CrownCloud:     91 Days


----------



## splitice (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly, atleast every 6-12 months you should be rebooting to perform updates to your kernel / modules anyway. There is usually major updates that require a restart anyway (e.g Debian's kernel FUSE interface changes this year).

When ever I see uptimes of 180+ days, all I think of is the security nightmare / out of date system. Thats not to say an uptime of 60-90 days isn't necessarily a measure of quality. I would rather my VPS / server be up to date and secure, than having a slightly higher uptime.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 11, 2014)

splitice said:


> Honestly, atleast every 6-12 months you should be rebooting to perform updates to your kernel / modules anyway. There is usually major updates that require a restart anyway (e.g Debian's kernel FUSE interface changes this year).
> 
> 
> When ever I see uptimes of 180+ days, all I think of is the security nightmare / out of date system. Thats not to say an uptime of 60-90 days isn't necessarily a measure of quality. I would rather my VPS / server be up to date and secure, than having a slightly higher uptime.



I try to keep my servers all up to date, but I know downtime will occur so I just wait for something like an outage to happen so that the servers will/can be updated then. (unplanned outage because instant maintenance window. )


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Oct 12, 2014)

Not exactly a server but:

Alexander-iMac:~ Alexander$ uptime

11:40 up 74 days, 2 users, load averages: 2.23 1.82 1.70

Alexander-iMac:~ Alexander$


----------



## MartinD (Oct 12, 2014)

18:41:47 up 360 days,  5:38,  1 user,  load average: 1.42, 1.39, 1.10

!


----------



## DaveA (Oct 12, 2014)

[email protected] [~]$ uptime

 1:34PM  up 833 days, 23:13, 4 users, load averages: 0.02, 0.02, 0.00


----------



## Jonny_Evorack (Oct 12, 2014)

TheLinuxBug said:


> My best uptime server used to be Evorack up until the past 3 months where their uptime and network connectivity has just gone to shit as far as reliability:
> 
> 
> 
> *Evorack* - 01:04:04 up *14 days, 10:26*,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00


@TheLinuxBug, as has been discussed in great detail between ourselves on LET, the last ticket you opened was 100 days ago, and we are unable to help you in any way unless you ask for help.

We love our customers, we love our jobs, we love our servers, and we love our network. We do cartwheels on a daily basis to make sure that everything is running smoothly. Our network and nodes and monitored 24/7. Each individual node is sent 100 ICMP (ping) packets every 30 seconds between datacentres; the response is measured and if the results are not acceptable, we take swift action. That goes for both IPv4 and IPv6. Network issues are very obvious to us: Literally, PRTG alarm bells sounds when a red light goes off! 

Going by your constant bumping of the other thread in LET, no-one else has seemed to have any issues. Spirt was having issues, but he hasn't been a customer for over a year now.. 

I am not denying that you have had problems, and I just asking, please, if you have issues contact us so that we can help you


----------



## gxbfxvar (Oct 12, 2014)

splitice said:


> Honestly, atleast every 6-12 months you should be rebooting to perform updates to your kernel / modules anyway. There is usually major updates that require a restart anyway (e.g Debian's kernel FUSE interface changes this year).
> 
> 
> When ever I see uptimes of 180+ days, all I think of is the security nightmare / out of date system. Thats not to say an uptime of 60-90 days isn't necessarily a measure of quality. I would rather my VPS / server be up to date and secure, than having a slightly higher uptime.


My OpenBSD 5.3 dedicated server at EDIS.at had 360d uptime when I upgraded it to 5.5. OpenBSD rarely has remotely (or even locally) exploitable kernel bugs, so as long as you don't allow other users on your server, you can avoid rebooting quite long time.

Current uptime is "only" 157 days:

openbsd1 $ uptime


 9:59PM  up 157 days, 22:33, 1 user, load averages: 0.06, 0.30, 0.66

openbsd1 $


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 12, 2014)

@Jonny_Evorack I appreciate your participation in this thread, however, regardless of how hard you are trying to cover your butt, it doesn't effect the fact that there have been issues on your platform recently which you don't seem to want to fess up to.  All I really wanted from you was something along the lines of, "Hey, yes we have had some issues and there has been some unexpected network outages and issues which we are currently working through and we hope to have thing fixed soon".  However, instead of something like this, you continue to suggest to me that these issues are some how my fault or don't even want to be honest with me and admit they are happening.  The fact is, the server has not be very good recently.  A few weeks back the server I am on had something up with it to the effect that after a very long uptime, I was forced to reboot my server to bring my services back online and the first few times I even attempted this in the control panel it failed. Along with that, there have been ongoing intermittent network issues both on IPv4 and IPv6, in fact if you review that thread again on LET you will see that 5/12 people stated they had network issues with their server, this is almost 50% of the people who answered the poll, I hardly call this 'no one else'.   

This has not always been the case with your service, in fact, if you review my past comments on both LET and vpsBoard you will see I have usually been your biggest advocate.   However, when you don't even have enough respect for me as your customer to admit there is any type of issue, I start to lose respect for you and your business.  I was hoping bringing things to light in public would help you understand this, but apparently, not so much. I will continue to state my opinions wherever applicable, if you don't like it, fix the service!  Then I will once again have good reason to praise you and your company, like I have in the past, many times.  However, continuing to follow me around and try to put out fires by posting in the thread that I don't want to open a ticket every time I lose IPv6 connectivity or IPv4 connectivity, to wait about 8-12 hours for you to tell me there is no issue that you have seen and that it is my fault, is a pretty pitiful way to fix the issue.  Instead, I ask that you simply fix the issues with your service and then you will no longer have to worry about what I will say, because if you can continue to provide me the standard of service which I have come to expect in the past, I will be happy to sing your praises from the roof top.

Sorry for derailing this thread everyone, but his response in the thread deserved a response and not to just be ignored.

Here is hoping you find some time to look into the recent issues and get things fixed @Jonny_Evorack!

Cheers!


----------



## drmike (Oct 13, 2014)

I stopped caring about uptime.   Reboots should and better happen as-is today where major updates and security patches require such.

I just expect downtime to be brief, ideally scheduled and for real reasons.  Oh yeah and such downtime planned during low usage time in the region the server is.  (I see a good amount of people abroad running companies and doing work on their schedule and ignoring the reboots during peak times).  I've always been fond of maintenance at like 3-7AM in whatever timezone the server is.

Unexplained network blips (common in lowend world) I don't tolerate.   DDoS excuses, I run from.

Cause you know, a server with power doesn't matter where ping and network are hosed routinely....


----------



## Jonny_Evorack (Oct 13, 2014)

@TheLinuxBug - Are you ignoring what I'm saying? How can I possibly admit to having network issues when we aren't aware of any?

As I've stated, many times, I'm not saying it's your fault, and I'm not discounting you, all I'm saying is that you have to open a ticket when you have issues with the date/time of what went wrong, so I can look further into it.

Stating that you had issues "over the past few months" doesn't really help, I'm afraid.

Also, have you disabled stateless-autoconfiguration on your VPS? As I've also said, this can cause the issues you mention.

Thanks

Jonny


----------



## fusa (Oct 13, 2014)

On 9september: shutdown of an old servers with IDE drives....


```
19:49:39 up 1449 days, 8:03, 1 user, load average: 0.24, 0.18, 0.14
```


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2014)

fusa said:


> On 9september: shutdown of an old servers with IDE drives....
> 
> 
> 19:49:39 up 1449 days, 8:03, 1 user, load average: 0.24, 0.18, 0.14


That's one glorious exploitable server right dar!


----------



## ZweiTiger (Oct 16, 2014)

fusa said:


> On 9september: shutdown of an old servers with IDE drives....
> 
> 
> 19:49:39 up 1449 days, 8:03, 1 user, load average: 0.24, 0.18, 0.14


Amazing.. and your website fast as a gepard . Bravo

Online.net 44 day

Digitalocean: 30 day

Hosthatch: 67 day

And counting : P


----------



## willie (Oct 16, 2014)

I haven't seen a security patch (Debian) in a while that required a reboot.  Did I miss any?

My current uptimes:

Prometeus 128MB KVM:  up 853 days, 14:54

It has had 0 downtime since I got it a couple years ago.  On the other hand I haven't done much with it.

Inceptionhosting 128MB Xen PV: up 442 days,  6:44

Got it a couple years ago, I think it's been down twice, once for a disk failure and once for a planned server move.  Duration of both outages was nontrivial.  But other than that it's been very solid.

OVH SP16 dedicated server: 516 days, 20:02

0 downtime since I got it.

I had another OVH dedicated server that stayed up for about as long, but I cancelled it after migrating to the SP16.  I've now migrated the SP16 data to a Hetzner ST34 and am about to let the SP16 expire (anyone want it, PM me).

Worst: OVH OpenVZ VPS (slabbed under vmware): several random reboots in the 1 month that I had it.

I noticed the comment earlier about suspending a VPS while the host has a reboot.  I know that's done with OpenVZ all the time, but does it happen with KVM or Xen?

I want to stop requireing reliable servers to keep services running, so I'm looking into cheap high availability solutions.  The OVH infrastructure CDN looks attractive (thanks to the IRC user who alerted me to it) and I think Cloudflare has something similar that costs more.  Basically you get an anycast IP routed to a dozen or so locations at the same time.  The CDN servers run reverse proxies to up to ten of your own servers (more if you pay extra) and they have an API so you can add and remove backends easily, such as from your automated monitoring stuff.  So you eliminate all single points of failure through the magic of anycast: static routes going to multiple servers at the same time.  Unfortunately you need a /24 address block to do it.  I wish it were possible to route single addresses and do stuff like that with VPS's.


----------



## LimestoneNetworks (Oct 20, 2014)

splitice said:


> Honestly, atleast every 6-12 months you should be rebooting to perform updates to your kernel / modules anyway. There is usually major updates that require a restart anyway (e.g Debian's kernel FUSE interface changes this year).
> 
> 
> When ever I see uptimes of 180+ days, all I think of is the security nightmare / out of date system. Thats not to say an uptime of 60-90 days isn't necessarily a measure of quality. I would rather my VPS / server be up to date and secure, than having a slightly higher uptime.


Unless you're running Ksplice.


----------



## AbeloHost (Oct 21, 2014)

Ectritel (France): 207 days.


----------



## fusa (Oct 21, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> That's one glorious exploitable server right dar!


Ksplice for the win!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 21, 2014)

fusa said:


> Ksplice for the win!


Well then good sir, it seems you have your ducks in a row!


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 21, 2014)

> OVH SP16 dedicated server: 516 days, 20:02
> 
> 0 downtime since I got it.
> 
> I had another OVH dedicated server that stayed up for about as long, but I cancelled it after migrating to the SP16.


My OVH servers only get rebooted when they release a new production kernel (ftp://ftp.ovh.net/made-in-ovh/bzImage/ )...last new one was 3.10.23-3 on March 18th.  Their servers are cheap but they're also some of the most reliable servers I've ever rented.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 24, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> My OVH servers only get rebooted when they release a new production kernel (ftp://ftp.ovh.net/made-in-ovh/bzImage/ )...last new one was 3.10.23-3 on March 18th.  Their servers are cheap but they're also some of the most reliable servers I've ever rented.


Unfortunately anal to deal with their support.


or even getting the account verification taken care of with.  

I previously verified my account with them.  But once they separated OVH accounts and Kimsufi accounts, they wanted me to verify it with them again.  I stopped using them.


----------

